# New here.



## Nicksun (Dec 15, 2018)

Hello. I'm currently looking to buy a new machine to replace a delonghi icona? which I purchased second hand to temporarily replace a Gaggia baby twin. I'm looking at the Gaggia Classic for £190 but wondered if I should consider used, as I may get a better machine.

Any ideas or recommendations would be appreciated.

Cheers. Nick.


----------



## blicero (Nov 1, 2016)

Worth considering used as you can get a much better machine for your money. eBay can be hit-or-miss but may be worth a try, or could try buying from someone likely to be more reputable on here.


----------



## Nicksun (Dec 15, 2018)

Thanks blicero, I'll take a look at the for sale section when I've made enough 'Productive' posts.

(...edited







)


----------



## NT1984 (Jan 4, 2019)

I also considered a classic but managed to get a Sage Duo Temp Pro for £230.


----------



## NT1984 (Jan 4, 2019)

Grinder is another story though.....


----------

